

Quantum Mechanics - thewarrior
http://simple.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quantum_mechanics

======
OafTobark
This is interesting. Its the first time I've seen the simple.wikipedia vs the
en.wikipedia. Upon checking, they are two different written entries for this
subject. I am curious if simple.wikipedia is merely a simplified version (did
not read either entries).

~~~
DanBC
The simple wikipedia is supposed to use simple English. The English wikipedia
uses normal English.

It takes more skill to write good simple English. Unfortunately, the Simple
English Wikipedia is sometimes recommended by WP editors for problematic
editors - they send these problematic editors to Simple English WP. Often
there are problems with English writing or comprehension or wiki policies. So
the quality of Simple Wikipedia are very variable.

